# (MI) GRHRCH Hunters Marsh King Elijah MH " Ely"



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

*(MI) QAA GRHRCH Hunters Marsh King Elyjah MNH " Ely"*

Standing at stud GRHRCH Hunters Marsh King Elijah QAA MNH" Ely" 
Ely earned his HRCH at 19 months and has 2 master passes before the age of 2.
Ely also has one Grand pass earned at 24 months old, he was the second youngest dog to pass the fall grand in Iowa.
Ely earned his MH before he turned three with 6 straight passes.
Ely earned his Grand title at 37 months old.
Ely passed the 2009 master nationals at 37 months old
Ely qualified for all age stakes as a three year old by winning the first qual we ever ran.
Ely earned his MNH by passing all 3 of the Matser Nationals he ran.
Ely picks up on average 500 birds a year while hunting and is a natural pointer.
Ely is CNM and EIC clear, Hips Good, Elbows Normal, Eyes clear.
His pedigree and additional info can be found on my web site


----------

